# Where? How? (ad blocker)



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have been watching the "Alone" TV series via this computer because I cannot get the History channel it comes on. This morning I had a problem in that, when I pulled up the series 2, episode 6, I got this message: "It's not you... it's your ad blocker. To continue watching video, please disable your ad blocking software and reload the page."

I have no idea how to take care of this situation. Is there anyone in here who understands this message; and if so, where/how to I take care of it? (Will doing so harm my computer? My operating system is Windows XP.)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes some sites ask you do disable it. Mine is just called AdBlock.
But on IE you may have one called AdBlock Plus. Look for its icon and click on it and disable it before watching Alone. Which I AM DOING at this moment after I DVR'd it last night. LOL
The icon maybe at the top right of your internet page, along with say the printer icon. etc. Just run your mouse over these icons to see which one maybe the adblocker one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The exact instruction for disabling your add blocker will vary from one web browser to another. Which web browser do you use (Firefox, Internet Explorer, Edge, Chrome, Safari, etc.)?


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

It may play after the amount of time the ad was for.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The browser I use is Mozilla Firefox. I believe the red round icon with a little arrow next to it is the "AdBlock Plus". I clicked the arrow and a menu showed up on which was "Disable on this page only." (I was on the "Alone" page when I was doing this.) Then I refreshed the page and I was able to view the episode. 

Thanks everyone for helping.


----------

